# Big thanks to timR....completed my first bowl.



## waterboy12 (Dec 14, 2012)

Well I met up with tim today at the local Woodcraft store to pick up some wood he offered me and to talk turning. The wood consisted of poplar, elm, walnut, beech, dogwood and a few others I was forgetting. A big thanks to him! A real stand up guy and hopefully a friend to talk turning with for years to come. 

This is the wood that Tim have me, a lot of really nice pieces! 
[attachment=14635]

Well since I had just bought a new bowl gauge, I waned to turn a bowl(been a spindle turner a pretty good while). 

So I mounted me a piece of poplar and went at it. 

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/6524EF07-FFBD-4218-BE2A-5415C5353EE6-1063-000001DB4E3DBA09.jpg

It turned well. I still need to work on my technique..maybe Tim can help me with that. 

Getting closer. 
http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/E862680F-2F00-4CD7-A806-671096A8AF3D-1063-000001DB533A7CC8.jpg

I sanded it down. Started with 150 and went to 600. And finished it with Danish oil. There's are a few ruff spots but I'm pleased for my first try ever. 
http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/325333AF-E3CB-4A57-BE65-1630249EB78B-1063-000001DB5746BE3B.jpg
http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/3F1C93AD-6C2E-4A1C-946D-482649E8C98D-1063-000001DB5CA083CC.jpg





View attachment 59052

View attachment 59053

View attachment 59054


----------



## TimR (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey Josh, my pleasure to help out and you're off to a great start!  You were right about one thing...you don't sit down for a minute! Geez, I guess the next load needs to move a bit further up the bed of my truck! The poplar will be a good way to know your tool control is getting better, as it will tear out if not. We talked about alot of things, but some stuff needs one on one. Like I said, let me know when you get frustrated about that transition point in the bowl...it's really the part about everyone struggles with the most. 

On hindsight...wait to mess with that heavily voided holly root till you get some more experience under your belt...that piece might make even DKMD wince a bit.


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 14, 2012)

Yea I was getting a fair bit of tear out. Some parts turned out like glass...others not so much lol. When i went in with the gouge, i think i was getting a little over confident. Instead of going in and taking light cuts i was probably putting to much pressure on it an it would dig in and tear it out. But I enjoy learning and I'm always striving to be better. Just gotta keep practicing.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Dec 14, 2012)

Way to go, Josh! Woodturners are some of the best people I've ever met. It sounds like Tim is no exception.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 15, 2012)

Congrats on a great first bowl! Sign and date that sucker, and hang on to it... I think every turner should hang on to their first! Kudos to Tim for taking the time to help fuel your addiction!


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 15, 2012)

congrats on the first bowl. I'm sure it will be the first of many. Great work! You're definitely off to a fantastic start!! Looking forward to seeing what you turn next.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 15, 2012)

Great job Josh! And Tim that's a wonderful thing you did with your time and talent and treasure. 



DKMD said:


> ...I think every turner should hang on to their first! ..



Yep, even if you have to get down on your hands and knees all over the shop looking for the pieces. 

P.S. Josh don't forget to rep Tim for his effort if you think he deserves it.


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 15, 2012)

I think I did rep him. Went to his profile and gave him a +1 rating. I guess I did that right. I can't say enough good things about Tim. He's a real stand up guy. Can't think him enough!


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 15, 2012)

I think I got it now. I rep'd him. Didn't leave a comment the first time.


----------



## Patrude (Dec 15, 2012)

waterboy12 said:


> Well I met up with tim today at the local Woodcraft store to pick up some wood he offered me and to talk turning. The wood consisted of poplar, elm, walnut, beech, dogwood and a few others I was forgetting. A big thanks to him! A real stand up guy and hopefully a friend to talk turning with for years to come.
> 
> This is the wood that Tim have me, a lot of really nice pieces!
> 
> ...



Nice work;  just dont ever let go of that first bowl. Keep it and put it next to one you turn next year. This one is realy well done, but I bet if you listen to your mentor they will only get better.  Stick with it,,,,,,,"One good turn deserves another" :teethlaugh:


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Turned a few more today, for last minute Christmas gifts. Both are some of the poplar Tim gave me. I'm still getting some tear out though. Oh we'll, here they are. 

These came out a little better. 

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/857B18B4-09E6-4799-A86E-C91D6475A118-1488-000002BE9FD2D224.jpg

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/1B1F1F72-F500-4352-8DDA-D68864EE0CDD-1488-000002BE93BD0CAC.jpg


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 18, 2012)

Congratulations on your first bowls -- looking good 

I just learned that when I get tearout, it's time to sharpen the gouge -- whether it needs it or not.

Somehow, even if the edge of the gouge is no different, the process of sharpening changes things. Maybe it improves my posture, maybe I just needed a 45 second break from cutting, maybe the edge really is sharper -- but where I was getting tearout looks way better.


----------

